# Garage storage



## BobcatJB (Mar 30, 2005)

Looking for guidance on boat length/beam for normal residential garage storage. AlumaCraft, Lowe, StarCraft etc. Depth of garage is 24' but a 6" lip 3' from back wall.


----------



## PromiseKeeper (Apr 14, 2004)

my 1750 just fits in a 24 foot garage. A swing away trailer tongue would make a huge difference for you. Also take into consideration your door height if you have a windshield.


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

+1 on the swing away trailer tongue. I have been house shopping with my daughter lately and it seems most 2 car garages are around 20 to 22' long but I imagine it varies quite a lot. I've been stuffing boats in garages for many years. Depends on the length of the boat. Also, the more HP the more space the engine takes up.


----------



## walleye4803 (Oct 2, 2010)

My 1775 Lund Impact with 115 HP motor and swing away tongue fits perfect. Only complaint is don't put any stuff on the wall as you have to climb over the boat to get at it!


----------



## EB1221 (May 24, 2012)

I have a 2 door attached garage...my 17' sylvan would fit lengthwise but the trailer fenders are about 3" wider than the opening. so, unless you have a double door don't forget the width. 
EB


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

PromiseKeeper said:


> my 1750 just fits in a 24 foot garage. A swing away trailer tongue would make a huge difference for you. Also take into consideration your door height if you have a windshield.


In addion to the above and as previoudly note, Trailer width will vary to a certain degree. My 17.5 ft Lund trailer fenders cleared my door by about 1.5" on each side. My 18.5' Starcraft was too wide. Just be sure to measure and compare the garage door width. If nothing else, it is nice to be able to back in enough for motor maintenance when it is foul weather outside.


----------



## ohiojmj (Apr 16, 2004)

My 2008 Lowe FM175 with fat Optimax 90 needs 21.5' with the swung tongue by 102" wide trailer at the tires. My short 6'5" height at the double door always forced me to disconnect from truck, lower the jack and roll down my pitched driveway a few feet before barely clearing the walkthrough windshield. Shoe horn fit at best in my small double garage from circa 1956.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

If the shoe fits, use it.


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

Stuffing boats in garages is an acquired skill. The curve is a little different for each of us. I only backed one boat once through the drywall at the rear of the garage. That was prior to the advent of swing away tongues. I did hear of one boat owner that made a false cabinet in his living room so his boat would fit in the garage....


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Gottagofishn said:


> I did hear of one boat owner that made a false cabinet in his living room so his boat would fit in the garage....


That is really funny!


----------



## mosquito walleye (Aug 3, 2012)

I got my alumacraft 185 trophy to fit in my normal sized 2 car garage, but it is a taller boat and fits by maybe a centimeter at most!! Only reason I can get the length to fit is I have to turn it diagonal and close the swing tongue. Even then it fits by a couple inches at most in length. (Including a couple holes in my back garage drywall of course)


----------



## firemanmike2127 (Mar 17, 2013)

I bolted a 12' MinnKota Talon to the transom of my 18' Alumacraft this season & it's now 1 1/2" too tall to fit in my attached garage with a 7' high door opening. I just received my accessory tilt bracket & the second paragraph in the instructions stated that it was only supposed to be used for units that were mounted on the wing style brackets - NOT units that were bolted directly to the hull due to 'possible' inadequate clearance when the unit is tilted. I'm adding a 3/8' adapter plate of my own design in the next few days so my boat can sit back inside the garage where it normally stays. Mike


----------



## Buck-Eye (Jul 9, 2008)

I have a Ranger 619 with a 200 Opti and 9.9 kicker. Garage is equipped with a double door (boat & truck) with a single door beside the double for my wife's vehicle. Garage depth is 22'10". Boat with swing tongue and motors angled all the way over fits in at 22'7". That's with a Terrova mounted on the bow.


----------



## BobcatJB (Mar 30, 2005)

All great info, thanks!


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

I use a good boat cover and park the boat in a Carport.


----------



## Meerkat (Aug 10, 2008)

Starcraft Fishmaster 196 will not fit under a standard height door (7’). Windshield too tall. Need 7’ 6”. Trust me on this


----------



## lonewolf (Mar 4, 2010)

All I can say is measure 2 or even three times lol. They looked at me funny when I measured different manufacturers tell I got one that would fit


----------



## Eastside Al (Apr 25, 2010)

With some thought they will fit....


----------



## Searay (Feb 12, 2007)

Now that's a mans garage...


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

I like the rod holders... they're up high so they can be accessed from the boat. Choose your weapons and stick'em in the boat.


----------



## lawrence p (Sep 3, 2015)

I am so glad I don't have to worry about a small garage. But I keep telling myself I could have used that money to buy a warrior boat oh well.


----------



## gillnet (Oct 19, 2017)

my ranger barely fits,if it wasn't for the folding tongue and wifes understanding of having to give up her parking spot in the garage I would have had to build a barn


----------



## mach1cj (Apr 11, 2004)

My Starcraft 170 Superfisherman with fold away tongue fits perfect in my 24' garage. Windshield clears by 3/4". I also have the 3'-6" lip in my garage.


----------



## privateer (Apr 26, 2012)

mosquito walleye said:


> I got my alumacraft 185 trophy to fit in my normal sized 2 car garage, but it is a taller boat and fits by maybe a centimeter at most!! Only reason I can get the length to fit is I have to turn it diagonal and close the swing tongue. Even then it fits by a couple inches at most in length. (Including a couple holes in my back garage drywall of course)


My Alumacraft 175 Trophy fits in single bay of 24' deep garage - straight in. Motor can still be tilted for trailering too. However, it does fill the bay. you have to step over the trailer tongue in order to get from one side to the other as motor is to the back wall.


----------

